# ACS and PhD assessment requirements



## krisskross (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi,

I wrote to ACS concerning my PhD papers before I submit the documents for assessment. ACS replied that they need:

1. Overview of thesis & Design involved for the main section of the thesis.
2. Letter from a supervisor providing a clear indication of: 
* Percentage of ICT and percentage of non-ICT (e.g math, stats, etc). 
* % of original development/implementation work done - what languages were involved.

Now the #1 is OK, but the #2 is unfamiliar to me, did someone submit this kind of document? Is there a actual name for this kind a document?


----------



## krisskross (Aug 28, 2014)

Any doctors that can shed some light?


----------



## virusme (Feb 3, 2015)

krisskross said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wrote to ACS concerning my PhD papers before I submit the documents for assessment. ACS replied that they need:
> 
> ...



You are applying to Australian Computer Society (ACS) requesting them to assess you as a particular category, I presume.

With regards to (2), ACS wants to know how much of your PhD consists of ICT (Information and Communication Technology) and how much of your PhD consists of non-ICT. If you are not working on anything related to ICT /Computer Science then you are applying to the wrong assessing authority!

There is no name for the document, your supervisor needs to draft a letter addressed to ACS and clearly address the ICT and non-ICT compositions of your PhD.


----------



## ch671 (Jun 9, 2018)

*Is abstract required for PhD in Computer Science*

My degree says I have PhD in Computer Science. At a high level my research was in the field of AI/Computer Vision. If my degree and transcript clearly states it was in Computer Science, is it necessary to again write a summary of my dissertation (thesis) and get it signed from my advisor? 

I understand that ACS requires to know the portion of research for ICT major but mine was all in computer science. My advisor is a busy person and I'll ask him for this only if absolutely necessary.


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi @ch671, wondering what happened afterwards?
I am stuck in similar situation. Research degree (MPhil) which was in Natural Language Processing, data mining. However, don't want to bother supervisor with this.


----------



## rfelixmg (Jul 26, 2019)

*Resolution?*

Hi!

Have you guys arrived at any resolution?

Besides that, I'm also curious to understand the assessment provided by ACS. I've heard is possible to have your skills assessed by using your PhD experience only. Is this information true? In other words, you do not need to show your working experience, your PhD would value this.

Best wishes, @rfelixmg


----------

